# Recomendations on cookbooks specialising in Sauces?



## eddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Guys 
Any suggestions on good Cook Books that focus on Sauces?

Cheers 

Eddy


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The Bible is the "Guide Culinaire" or Escoffier Cookbook It has all the CORRECT ways to do them and explains them fully.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another good choice is "Sauces" by James Peterson.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Sauces, _has just been reissued in a third edition.

It's a monster of a book, and, at 40 bucks a pop, isn't for everyone. But if you need a basic guide to all sorts of sauces (not just classic French ones) and how to make them, this is the book to get.

As always, if ordering any books from Amazon, be sure and use the ChefTalk direct link.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, you got some of the big and important books, but here's one that may be a little more practical for the average guy in the kitchen, and it's a long-time favorite of mine. It's the Time-Life Good Cook series book on _Sauces_. It should set you back less than $5.00


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The CIA books are fantastic, and of course you'll want to have the Guide by Escoffier. 
I also love the Larousse.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Why? Is there a discount?


----------



## ainsleykath (Nov 10, 2008)

you can try for a search in google for the keyword "50+ Friends Club Cookbook -- Sauces" for sauces in online..


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mapiva, I somehow missed your post. Sorry.

The reason to use the direct link is that Cheftalk gets a small commission on each book sold that way. It's not much. But it helps support the site, and the great job Nicko is doing with it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A few months ago my wife checked out Peterson's _Sauces_ from the library where she was working. I concur, it is an excellent book, renewed it a few times. I should have my own copy after Christmas, rumor has it.

I've only made one actual recipe from it, made it twice as a matter of fact, his version of chickan friccasse. But there is a TON of information in the thing regarding techniques and ingredients, as well as recipes. My wife even commented the other day how my soups, gravies and sauces have improved since she first brought home that book. So even though I don't make use of the recipes, the book has improved my cooking. I'll certainly add another recommendation for it.

mjb.


----------

